# Fired!



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off. 

Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.

He said he knows he was wrong but he also said he was pretty sure they were not service dogs and the guy was not blind as the guy ran across a 4 lane street at an angle to get to his car and the dogs trailed behind the guy and did not lead the guy at all. He said the claws on those dogs were huge and he was afraid they would ruin his seats.

No tip.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Damn. I feel bad for him. It underscores the lesson we all learn the hard way: you can't afford to stop and have a conversation about why you're cancelling. You read a situation with your eyes as best you can, if there's a single observable red flag, hit the gas and cancel as soon as possible.

In regards to unwanted dog passengers, it might be worth it to invest in a little battery-operated ultra-high-frequency sound emitter.. something that will cause the dogs enough distress that the owner will be forced to cancel and leave your vehicle but won't be easily blamed on you, the driver.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

You can not refuse a service dog. No matter what . Ever if its barking throwing up shitting pissing clawing scratching your paint . There claws can really damage paint !
Ok now If you show up and say ow i am very tired i thought i could take this trip i am very sorry.
Call support tell them i am sorry i thought i could do one more trip i really need to rest. 
Do not mention service animals . Just say your so tired. Make uber cancel this ride for you instead of doing it yourself.
This will not affect your accep rating its not a cancel for the animals .
Tired is a safety concern you can refuse any trip for being to tired .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Remember, any animal to which you object automatically becomes a "service" animal. The ADA does recognise only two types of fake service animal: dogs and one particular breed of small pony. Thus, you need not haul a "service owl" or "service copperhead".

That section of the ADA is written to encourage fraud. It has all of the thunder and lightning sound effects about fraud, but, they are just that: sound effects.

That guy could try Lyft, I suppose, but, he will do well to keep in mind that according to Lyft, your mere compliance is not satisfactory. It wants your willing obedience. You are required to like it when they have a fake service animal. Further, when the fake service animal pees and craps in your car, scratches the dickens out of it, you are required to like that. You are required to like spending the time and money to clean up after fake service dogs.

REMEMBER: Always say "YES!" to fake service dogs! .......and LIKE it, too!



kingcorey321 said:


> Do not mention service animals . Just say your so tired. Make uber cancel this ride for you instead of doing it yourself.


This will not matter. If the customer says that you declined the transport due to a fake service animal, it is De-Activation Station, no questions asked.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driver screwed up.

There was a half dozen things he could have done to prevent his deactivation.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I've done about 5000 rides in my market, and have had exactly 6 of them involve animals. And of those 6, 5 of them were 'purse size.' Only one mid-size dog. 
I have leather seats. I also have 2 heavy blankets that go over the seats if a dog is coming into the vehicle, be it purse size or regular size.
If there was a guy with two Great Danes, frankly, I'm not sure what I would do. I figure on a long enough timeline, everyone is at risk of being fired due to encountering the wrong passenger.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Now he/she can find a real job that pays!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

How come a man needs two service dogs? May be his dogs were trained to perform for sex.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> How come a man needs two service dogs?


He said he was blind ... right?
You have two eyes ... right?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I would not even stop if I saw big dogs. Cancel, and report that I cannot see the pax.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I would not even stop if I saw big dogs. Cancel, and report that I cannot see the pax.


I am now thinking to figure out a way to have an good excuse such as car mechanical problem. What would be an good excuse? How to pretend as if it were happening?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I am now thinking to figure out a way to have an good excuse such as car mechanical problem. What would be an good excuse? How to pretend as if it were happening?


Button to cut the battery... you stop... and you can't start up again.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Button to cut the battery... you stop... and you can't start up again.


Good idea. We would need some wiring work at the fuse box. Cut the fuse wire? or Engine light?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I would not even stop if I saw big dogs. Cancel, and report that I cannot see the pax.


That is the bestest mostestest apropritnesseiest move.

I use the drive by for any mistakes I make.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


2 " SERVICE DOGS "?

TIME TO REQUIRE PROOF



Wildgoose said:


> Good idea. We would need some wiring work at the fuse box. Cut the fuse wire? or Engine light?


PUT A HIDDEN TOGGLE SWITCH IN LEATHER BOOT FOR YOUR SHIFTER.
Y OU CAN TURN ENGINE OFF WHILE BEING UN NOTICED.
GREAT THEFT PREVENTION ALSO.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Same here. F those Lying pieces of $h!t. But after 9 months new account.
.
For California;

*Penal Code - PEN
PART 1. OF CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [25 - 680.4]*
_ ( Part 1 enacted 1872. )_

*TITLE 9. OF CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON INVOLVING SEXUAL ASSAULT, AND CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC DECENCY AND GOOD MORALS [261 - 368.7]*
_ ( Heading of Title 9 amended by Stats. 1982, Ch. 1111, Sec. 2. )_

*CHAPTER 12. Other Injuries to Persons [346 - 367g]*
_ ( Chapter 12 enacted 1872. )_
*365.7. *
(a) Any person who knowingly and fraudulently represents himself or herself, through verbal or written notice, to be the owner or trainer of any canine licensed as, to be qualified as, or identified as, a guide, signal, or service dog, as defined in subdivisions (d), (e), and (f) of Section 365.5 and paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 54.1 of the Civil Code, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding six months, by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both that fine and imprisonment.
(b) As used in this section, "owner" means any person who owns a guide, signal, or service dog, or who is authorized by the owner to use the guide, signal, or service dog.
_(Added by Stats. 1994, Ch. 1257, Sec. 12. Effective January 1, 1995.)_


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Whenever you see an animal with the passenger cancel immediately. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I would not even stop if I saw big dogs. Cancel, and report that I cannot see the pax.


But like the mod said, all they gotta do is say you didn't pick 'em up causea the service dog & it's bend over time. You don't get no chance to tell your side of it all you get to do is bend over.



Wildgoose said:


> I am now thinking to figure out a way to have an good excuse such as car mechanical problem.


You can go to the shop & tell them to put a kill switch. 1 guy who used to rent a cab from me was this real cheap guy. He rigged up something where he pulled a string & it squirted water all over the engine. Then steam used to come out from under the hood. Worked real good until he cracked an exhaust manifold. He did this before he rented from me.



dmoney155 said:


> Button to cut the battery... you stop... and you can't start up again.





Wildgoose said:


> Good idea. We would need some wiring work at the fuse box. Cut the fuse wire? or Engine light?


You can go to a parts store & buy 1 & do it yourself or go to a shop & they'll do it. It don't cost all that much.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Just pick up the freakin dogs and tell them to seat them on the floor behind the seats. If they shed on your interior file a report w uber and collect a vacuum fee...
No getting deactivated involved
Might even be able to chat up a tip....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Whenever you see an animal with the passenger cancel immediately. I learned this the hard way.


Actually you're suppose to shuffle. If you cancel and pax reports you're deactivated no matter excuse.

If you shuffle you, meaning you officially waited for pax for 5 minutes but they was a no show then you are in the clear.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I am now thinking to figure out a way to have an good excuse such as car mechanical problem. What would be an good excuse? How to pretend as if it were happening?


Turn off key then instead of putting all the way in park just put it in reverse and then the engine won't crank when you turn the key. Tell passenger sorry and after he orders another ride then you can shift it to park and start the car and drive on. Just be sure they already got another ride coming first. You could even take a break and wait until the next uber picks them up if you wanted to.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Turn off key then instead of putting all the way in park just put it in reverse and then the engine won't crank when you turn the key. Tell passenger sorry and after he orders another ride then you can shift it to park and start the car and drive on. Just be sure they already got another ride coming first. You could even take a break and wait until the next uber picks them up if you wanted to.


Some riders could know that issue. Some of riders like this OP's asshole, I am guessing he didn't want to use his own car for his two big dog's walk at park.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> Damn. I feel bad for him. It underscores the lesson we all learn the hard way: you can't afford to stop and have a conversation about why you're cancelling. You read a situation with your eyes as best you can, if there's a single observable red flag, hit the gas and cancel as soon as possible.
> 
> In regards to unwanted dog passengers, it might be worth it to invest in a little battery-operated ultra-high-frequency sound emitter.. something that will cause the dogs enough distress that the owner will be forced to cancel and leave your vehicle but won't be easily blamed on you, the driver.


Where can I buy one of these battery powered high frequency sound emitter?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

And if he were truly blind.....


Um, Mr Sanchez, if you don't stop, they cannot say you refused them. Drive around the block, stop, go, but never approach.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

No it’s not a service animal. Take it anyway! Unless you wish to be deactivated. It’s as simple as that.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Seems like this action on Uber's part makes you less of an independent contractor and more of an employee.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Almost believable story except theres no hubs open


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Remember, any animal to which you object automatically becomes a "service" animal. The ADA does recognise only two types of fake service animal: dogs and one particular breed of small pony. Thus, you need not haul a "service owl" or "service copperhead".
> 
> That section of the ADA is written to encourage fraud. It has all of the thunder and lightning sound effects about fraud, but, they are just that: sound effects.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually you're suppose to shuffle. If you cancel and pax reports you're deactivated no matter excuse.
> 
> If you shuffle you, meaning you officially waited for pax for 5 minutes but they was a no show then you are in the clear.


What's the procedural difference between cancelling and shuffling?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't know if this is the answer, but it worked for me. 
Whenever I had a dog, especially a large dog, I would tell them that I would be happy to carry the dog exactly where I carry my dogs. In the luggage area.
I have 2 large buddies and they are happy as clams to ride in my Prius V luggage area. 
If they had a problem with that.....See YA!
Never had a problem.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Mr Sanchez, if you don't stop, they cannot say you refused them. Drive around the block, stop, go, but never approach.


Those passengers can tell Uber or Lyft anything and the TNCs will believe them. If he thought that he saw your car, he can say that you did not even stop because you saw his dogs and would not carry them. It does not matter if the customer has no way of knowing that. Uber/Lyft will believe him and de-activate you no questions asked. Uber/Lyft will not afford you the opportunity to defend yourself.



Robert Larrison said:


> Almost believable story except theres no hubs open


Some of them are open, but, by appointment, only.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> What's the procedural difference between cancelling and shuffling?


Shuffling is best done whilst sitting upon a barstool letting Uber/Lyft pay for your drinks.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

New2This said:


> Shuffling is best done whilst sitting upon a barstool letting Uber/Lyft pay for your drinks.


So, it's the same mechanical procedure done with a different spirit?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> What's the procedural difference between cancelling and shuffling?


Shuffling is driving within range to start pickup timer while hiding from unwanted pax.

Ex: waiting for pax parked behind a UPS truck. Or getting out of car and walking to pax to initiate timer but say nothing.

Collect cancelation fee for no show pax after 5 minutes, on to next ride.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Good idea. We would need some wiring work at the fuse box. Cut the fuse wire? or Engine light?


Why that complicated? Just keep doors locked when see someone with animals start driving away immediately.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


False reports are what make this rideshare thing impossible to rely on as full time income.

The gamble of an arbitrary accusation, without being able to defend yourself, is a huge crux. At that point you're lucky to not be taken to court: being banned from the app seems like a blessing at that point.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

NotMe said:


> Why that complicated? Just keep doors locked when see someone with animals start driving away immediately.


Sometime, it is in very clear situation to drive away easily.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


He rolled the dice even though the dice was loaded. I really don't feel sorry for the guy at all. If he really cared about his car and the leather seats he'll have a heavy duty blanket to put over the seats "I do have one rolled up in the boot" Never expect to take a service animal or even random animals but have taken a few dogs & kept my mouth shut because even if you do take them and make a fuss they still might report you that you were giving them drama about their "service animal" and be deactivated anyways :roflmao: wiping down the seats takes a minute and if it a mess... Well cleaning fee it goes.

Way too many drivers on the platform now anyways so a few drivers that don't really need the work isn't such a big deal.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I am now thinking to figure out a way to have an good excuse such as car mechanical problem. What would be an good excuse? How to pretend as if it were happening?


There is no good excuse. Uber is going to want to either inspect your car or see that a mechanic has inspected it to see that the fail has been repaired. Until then your off line with no income. I'd rather put up with the guy and his animals for $2.62 rather than be offline line for 1 to 2 days (or longer) waiting on Uber to reinstate me - totaling several hundred dollars or more? Uber does take their time reinstating you and will deactivate you in a New York minute.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

just_me said:


> There is no good excuse. Uber is going to want to either inspect your car or see that a mechanic has inspected it to see that the fail has been repaired. Until then your off line with no income. I'd rather put up with the guy and his animals for $2.62 rather than be offline line for 1 to 2 days (or longer) waiting on Uber to reinstate me - totaling several hundred dollars or more? Uber does take their time reinstating you and will deactivate you in a New York minute.


A lot of them don't know how to do risk management. They prefer to roll the loaded dice and see if they get deactivated and be all shocked and surprised when they end up been perm deactivated with no recourse.

Only time you should refuse a SA if the customer is saying this is a legitimate service animal and you have to take it. Is when you are looking to quit RS and go out with a bang. "Burning the bridge behind you." Because you now found that dream job and you don't ever intend to drive a single person ever again in your life.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


Well it's obvious Americans with disabilities acts requires this. I've had obvious liars who I knew didn't have a service dog, but had to take them anyways. Even the ones that don't mention it's a service dog can still lie and cause permanent deactivation. Uber does this firing to avoid lawsuits.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

As much as people hate them. This is where drivers need a Strong Union.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I wish Uber asked riders to register in prior for their service animal to get a ride. 
I wonder if a disable person with a service dog could get a white house tour. Of course, they could but they need to have an prior approval. LOL ... ADA rules don't apply on white house.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It should. It is a Federal Law and WH is Federal property.

It is all about Subject Matter Jurisdiction.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I wish Uber asked riders to register in prior for their service animal to get a ride.
> I wonder if a disable person with a service dog could get a white house tour. Of course, they could but they need to have an prior approval. LOL ... ADA rules don't apply on white house.


Everyone has to get prior approval from their Senator before going on a White house tour


----------



## riserfilly (Feb 14, 2020)

I love taking dogs. Have only had a few since I have been driving. I carry a large towel to put on the seat if there is a dog. Never had any problems and people with animals seem to be some of the nicest people. If I could take only dogs and no people that would be even better.


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


he should've told uber he is muslim; i recently drove a couple with a legitimate service dog to the airport, they were going home to minneapolis and they told me they get cancelled by somali drivers there on a daily basis for having service dog and uber does nothing to them


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Academic question but probably not worth the hassle. Since this is pretty cleanly a bogus service animal situation would this be a good case for an attorney. You could threaten reporting them for criminal charges to get them to pay damages for the false allegation. I guess the dirt bag would actually have to have money.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^ I've thought the same. If it were worth a few million to the Attorney's someone might bite.

It would be nice to force Discovery on U/L to get name and address' so the pax could be fined under PC 365.7 or the like in each State.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Good idea. We would need some wiring work at the fuse box. Cut the fuse wire? or Engine light?


Just find the fuel pump fuse. Rig it up so you can cut it off with a switch.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Where can I buy one of these battery powered high frequency sound emitter?


Amazon



islanddriver said:


> Amazon


I have taken sever so called service dogs. If they don't have a dog blanket with them I have one in trunk .if the make a mess in my car. I claim cleaning fee. If you car is to good to take a dog. You shouldn't be using it for Uber.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Um, Mr Sanchez, if you don't stop, they cannot say you refused them. Drive around the block, stop, go, but never approach.


Like the mod said, they can say anything & Uber don't give a dam if it's true or it ain't, they just believe the cust. They never believe the driver.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> I am now thinking to figure out a way to have an good excuse such as car mechanical problem. What would be an good excuse? How to pretend as if it were happening?


There isn't one. This is a quick way to deactivation.


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

I See dog or dogs, I drive a little bit, remove my sign and wait 5 mins. Easy solution.
Gott go with the stick up stick down sign bro's.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


Had a similar incident (thread on here, absolutely not a service animal) but I completed the trip. Got a 1* and not paid, until I went to the Hub with video evidence. Deal with the nonsense or get "deactivated".

RS has completely gone to shit, but I still drive FT - made $160 in 4 hours yesterday. But I am about over this gig and finally starting to consider my better options.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I am now thinking to figure out a way to have an good excuse such as car mechanical problem. What would be an good excuse? How to pretend as if it were happening?


If you do rig something to make your car "break down", be sure to take a video of the "breakdown". If Uber/Lyft does give you the opportunity to state your case, which it often does not when it comes to a fake service dog, you can show the "breakdown". This is where the smoke or steam coming from under the hood would be of use, but, a cracked manifold is not worth ducking a fake service dog.



Wildgoose said:


> I wish Uber asked riders to register in prior for their service animal to get a ride.


The applicable section of the ADA states specifically that this is not required.



vgk2018 said:


> he should've told uber he is muslim


The ADA specifically states that religious objections do not excuse you from providing accommodation to fake service animals.



vgk2018 said:


> ; i recently drove a couple with a legitimate service dog to the airport, they were going home to minneapolis and they told me they get cancelled by somali drivers there on a daily basis for having service dog and *uber does nothing to them*


That would surprise me. If those people sued, they would win. There was a controversy some time back about Somali cab drivers at the Minneapolis Airport who would not haul dogs or people with alcohol. The appropriate agency quickly let them know that if they would not haul people with dogs or alcohol, they could work somewhere else.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I've thought the same. If it were worth a few million to the Attorney's someone might bite. It would be nice to force Discovery on U/L to get name and address' so the pax could be fined under PC 365.7 or the like in each State.


A lawyer _might_ take the case if you paid him up front, but, if he had even the most microscopic shred of decency, he would tell you that you will not win that case.



Benjamin M said:


> Had a similar incident (thread on here, absolutely not a service animal) but I completed the trip. Got a 1* and not paid, until I went to the Hub with video evidence. Deal with the nonsense or get "deactivated".


This is it. Even when you _do_ haul them, you still get into trouble. The law requires on ly that you accommodate them. Contrary to what Gr*yft* requires, you do not have to like it according to the law. Only Gr*yft* requires you to like it. Gr*yft* needs to change the SPAM that it sends out to drivers. It should read:

"Always say 'yes' to fake service animals and LIKE IT. Always be happy when they shed all over your car and trash it! Be sure to thank your rider when his fake service dog makes a mess of your car and puts you out of work for three days."


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

just take the dog! If I had a nickel for every passenger that had a "service dog" "support dog" "emotional Dog" I would have pocket full of nickels!! .. and the cute college girls with their emotional dogs named Prozac...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DudeUbering said:


> just take the dog! If I had a nickel for every passenger that had a "service dog" "support dog" "emotional Dog" I would have pocket full of nickels!! .. and the cute college girls with their emotional dogs named Prozac...


Yet I "just took the dog" but I had the audacity to ask the dog's owner to keep him under control. You know, the "service animal" that was jumping all over the car while I loaded a powered wheelchair into my trunk.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/transported-a-service-animal-still-got-reported.384266/


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

It seems like Uber expects drivers to be like Chich-Fil-A employees who always say “My pleasure!”...


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Simple solution to all this is take some towels to protect the seats, in trunk in case you end up needing to pickup someone with dog(s).
Would think Uber could make a special +pets ride option with all the other random options they have then some can reject the trip before accepting the mystery scenario. Sounds like by a random post in some places they do have a pets options like Australia. Wake up Uber gives us all a pets warning. Although they still say any driver is required to accept service animals there as well.
Update-apparently a year ago they started testing it in some states.
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/09/u...s-drivers-that-pets-will-be-joining-the-ride/


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Uber expects drivers to be like Chich-Fil-A employees who always say "My pleasure!"...


Lyft is even worse.



Calirolla said:


> special +pets ride option with all the other random options they have then some can reject the trip before accepting the mystery scenario.


They probably will get in trouble if too many drivers declined.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You should be able to decline ANY contracts boober sends you, for whatever reason. It's on boober and the rider to let you know all the information.. UP FRONT. Otherwise, you're just an employee. 

AB5 is a joke. 

boober drivers are already employees. GTFO ASAP


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I am now thinking to figure out a way to have an good excuse such as car mechanical problem. What would be an good excuse? How to pretend as if it were happening?


Just say that you see the CEL; the one in my car has been on for the last 5 years, LOL (the thermostat is stuck OPEN, so it's something that's not a big concern).


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> You can not refuse a service dog. No matter what . Ever if its barking throwing up shitting pissing clawing scratching your paint . There claws can really damage paint !
> Ok now If you show up and say ow i am very tired i thought i could take this trip i am very sorry.
> Call support tell them i am sorry i thought i could do one more trip i really need to rest.
> Do not mention service animals . Just say your so tired. Make uber cancel this ride for you instead of doing it yourself.
> ...


 BS I picked up a couple going to a ritzy hotel, they had their service dog with them. That dog shed hairs all over, guess who cleaned it up? Me!! That dog was no service dog. Riders playing games just to get us driver's to go along with it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> BS I picked up a couple going to a ritzy hotel, they had their service dog with them. That dog shed hairs all over, guess who cleaned it up? Me!! That dog was no service dog. Riders playing games just to get us driver's to go along with it.


Did you even read what i posted ? Or just say BULLSHIT ? I said call uber have them cancel reason your to tired . Then you would not have hair in the car .


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Robert Larrison said:


> Almost believable story except theres no hubs open


With appointments, yes- some are open.



just_me said:


> There is no good excuse. Uber is going to want to either inspect your car or see that a mechanic has inspected it to see that the fail has been repaired. Until then your off line with no income. I'd rather put up with the guy and his animals for $2.62 rather than be offline line for 1 to 2 days (or longer) waiting on Uber to reinstate me - totaling several hundred dollars or more? Uber does take their time reinstating you and will deactivate you in a New York minute.


There is a cancellation option, right in the list of choices: "*Vehicle Issue*"
I've used this one (legitimately, btw).
There was no semblance of an issue from Uber. None whatsoever. Now, for me? Yes. $198.18 to replace the tire which had been destroyed thanks to roadway/accident debris- caught the sidewall in exactly the wrong way. _Vehicle issue_. 
No follow up, no contact, no questions, no cancellation fee. Nada. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


Why am i not surprised...&#129296;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Robert Larrison said:


> Almost believable story except theres no hubs open


Dude was fired over a year ago. Don't think I said it just happened.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Over 10k rides I had maybe a dozen animals? Maybe closer to 20. Only two were “bad experiences”.

One guy had a pit that jumped in the back, super excited. Came over my console and stomped on a soda cup I had from McDs, sitting in my cup holder, destroying it and sending a waterfall of coke onto my carpet. Guy acted like it was my fault for having it there and got upset his dog had coke on his leg. Had to suck it up and agree and compliment his dog. No tip.

Second dog was some long haired dog, also super excited and going everywhere. $2.25 min fare and I had to clean up a ton of dog hair in the back. Still haven’t gotten it all out. No tip.

If you’re gonna pull up and take the dog instead of cancelling, prepare for the worst and it’s all on you.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> Damn. I feel bad for him. It underscores the lesson we all learn the hard way: you can't afford to stop and have a conversation about why you're cancelling. You read a situation with your eyes as best you can, if there's a single observable red flag, hit the gas and cancel as soon as possible.
> 
> In regards to unwanted dog passengers, it might be worth it to invest in a little battery-operated ultra-high-frequency sound emitter.. something that will cause the dogs enough distress that the owner will be forced to cancel and leave your vehicle but won't be easily blamed on you, the driver.


Actually Uber drivers become like disposable garbage are forced to take everything in their cars even if they considered their life are in danger or their property will be destroyed. I got 56k high loans for my Cadillac then few years ago I had 2 passenger with 2 dogs . both dogs made big sheet in my fine leather back seat . The seat have been all stained and It could not restored .so I spend $1800 from my pocket and I replace the seat from another salvage vehicle . I was doing limo service at the time and Uber .. so I'm not blaming that guy who cancel the ride . The rider was supposed to text message to drivers he own the dogs because some drivers have really expensive cars and riders are not taking responsibility for the damage .. now as I have consultation with attorney about the matter if happen again I drag Uber in the court for property damage .. Riders with animals should have option in the app to specify they have animals then send to them appropriate olde vehicle


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

According to ADA 2010 revised, when a service dog cause damage, the owner will need to pay for that damage.
So Drivers should mention the owner, if his/her service dog makes damages, they have to pay for those damages and so should suggest owners that they may want to get a car with less expensive seat for their ride.


Redirecting…


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I wish Uber asked riders to register in prior for their service animal to get a ride.
> I wonder if a disable person with a service dog could get a white house tour. Of course, they could but they need to have an prior approval. LOL ... ADA rules don't apply on white house.


Wrong.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've done about 5000 rides in my market, and have had exactly 6 of them involve animals. And of those 6, 5 of them were 'purse size.' Only one mid-size dog.
> I have leather seats. I also have 2 heavy blankets that go over the seats if a dog is coming into the vehicle, be it purse size or regular size.
> If there was a guy with two Great Danes, frankly, I'm not sure what I would do. I figure on a long enough timeline, everyone is at risk of being fired due to encountering the wrong passenger.


So your car trunk full if blankets. Child seats soon you need handicap ramp ..make sure you install toilet because last week lawsuit been file for someone who made his necessarily in Uber drivers seat .. I'm pretty sure you carry vomiting bags like in airplanes . Water ..charger ..aux.cable ..toilet paper ..what else are you carry in your Uber car


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Wrong.


*White House Tour Request Process*


Must send a request through your Member of Congress. If you're unsure who is your representative, you can find out at https://www.house.gov/representatives/find/ and enter your zip code. Each Representative has their own procedure for processing requests, but typically you can make the request online. Be prepared to provide information including name, address, phone number and arrival/departure dates.
Requestings are accepted up to six months in advance, but must be at least 21 days prior.
Requestings are typically responded to within one month of requested tour date.The White House does provide a limited number of wheelchairs for handicapped visitors. Be sure to make the request as soon as you arrive at the White House Complex. Of certain, *service animals are allowed on tours, with prior approval.*
All White House Tours may be subject to last minute cancellation.
For the most current information on White House Tours, call 202-456-7041.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> *White House Tour Request Process*
> 
> 
> Must send a request through your Member of Congress. If you're unsure who is your representative, you can find out at https://www.house.gov/representatives/find/ and enter your zip code. Each Representative has their own procedure for processing requests, but typically you can make the request online. Be prepared to provide information including name, address, phone number and arrival/departure dates.
> ...


Interesting. Illegal (why am I surprised?), but interesting.


----------



## Solari$ (Oct 19, 2020)

Drive away when you sense a dog 🐶 Sorry you learnt it the hard way.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


But why you need that shit uber? &#128563; Just enjoy you car, it serve you longer. It's always can be found job with similar pay. Even more, because it's w2


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

Why would you pick up Uber's trash cargo without seat covers....11 Shuffles covers the cost...then who cares if the dogs destroy your seats covers...send them the bill....because you have dashcam footage of the "service monsters"

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GFV1LVE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Gby said:


> what else are you carry in your Uber car


Vomit bags in the seat back pockets and cleaning supplies and a $5-10 dollar moving blanket from Harbor Freight in the hatch (jump start kit and spare tire hidden away below the floor). Anything else would eventually get stolen by some lowlife rider so why bother? As Kurt said though, the blanket has come in handy _many_ times and not just for dogs! Call us crazy but less than $10 to proactively protect your property and avoid the time loss to clean up an unnecessary mess is really nothing in the grand scheme of things.



islanddriver said:


> I have taken sever so called service dogs. If they don't have a dog blanket with them I have one in trunk .if the make a mess in my car. I claim cleaning fee. If you car is to good to take a dog. You shouldn't be using it for Uber.


Indeed. Sounds like the guy in the original story was using a vehicle that was FAR too nice to use for rideshare, especially UberX. He should count his blessings he was deactivated and spared any real damage to a vehicle which he valued so highly.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Driver screwed up.
> 
> There was a half dozen things he could have done to prevent his deactivation.


Instead of playing Ubers motto of "Blame the driver first", why not be helpful instead of tossing out useless information?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Doowop said:


> Instead of playing Ubers motto of "Blame the driver first", why not be helpful instead of tossing out useless information?


Because it's not useless.
Knowing Uber's motto means that the driver knows how to protect himself.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Because it's not useless.
> Knowing Uber's motto means that the driver knows how to protect himself.


Less informative than last post.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Interesting.* Illegal*l (why am I surprised?), but interesting.


Interesting, you mention some legality but do not support it with even a mention on what the law might be.

Do tell.

Very intrigued.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Amazon
> 
> 
> I have taken sever so called service dogs. If they don't have a dog blanket with them I have one in trunk .if the make a mess in my car. I claim cleaning fee. If you car is to good to take a dog. You shouldn't be using it for Uber.


Unfortunately service animals are cleaning fee exempt per uber TOS. Look it up. If its too much of a challenge to avoid posting clearly inaccurate information you shouldn't be using the forum. Damn, wouldn't that be nice? Oh, and I have a nice car and a spoiled dog. He doesnt get to ride. Neither do fake service dogs, even if it entails sitting there until the police show up to take a report. They request another driver- you let that driver know the police are enroute to address the fake service dogs. Now you have drivers piling up each as a witness to fake service animals and a police report. Eventually the pax will learn when they get sued. You can sue the pax, just not uber.



Amos69 said:


> Interesting, you mention some legality but do not support it with even a mention on what the law might be.
> 
> Do tell.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Interesting, you mention some legality but do not support it with even a mention on what the law might be.
> 
> Do tell.
> 
> Very intrigued.


The ADA.

It's illegal to make someone with a service animal notify about the animal in advance. This is mostly to prevent pre-emptive discrimination. The only time it might be appropriate is if some sort of unusual accommodation might be necessary... for example, a person in a wheelchair might have to check on elevators being available.

If they're not making someone with a prosthetic limb, or wearing eyeglasses, or using a cane announce these pieces of equipment, you can't do it for a service animal (not to be confused with a therapy animal or emotional support animal).


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

mo


SuzeCB said:


> The ADA.
> 
> It's illegal to make someone with a service animal notify about the animal in advance. This is mostly to prevent pre-emptive discrimination. The only time it might be appropriate is if some sort of unusual accommodation might be necessary... for example, a person in a wheelchair might have to check on elevators being available.
> 
> If they're not making someone with a prosthetic limb, or wearing eyeglasses, or using a cane announce these pieces of equipment, you can't do it for a service animal (not to be confused with a therapy animal or emotional support animal).


Eyeglasses, false limbs and canes dont bite, defecate in my car, tear up my leather and shed everywhere.
Literally every person I know with a legitimate service animal is happy to provide the common courtesy of notifying everyone they have a service animal ahead of time. And if they are ever questioned, provide a level headed and respectable response. They are happy to brag about what the dog does. However, 100% of people I've encountered that try to be sneaky, dont tell you, or get bent about you questioning what their 2 chihuahuas are trained to do(only 2 questions you are allowed to ask) are playing you and guaranteed DO NOT have a legitimate service animal.



JPaiva said:


> mo
> Eyeglasses, false limbs and canes dont bite, defecate in my car, tear up my leather and shed everywhere.
> Literally every person I know with a legitimate service animal is happy to provide the common courtesy of notifying everyone they have a service animal ahead of time. And if they are ever questioned, provide a level headed and respectable response. They are happy to brag about what the dog does. However, 100% of people I've encountered that try to be sneaky, dont tell you, or get bent about you questioning what their 2 chihuahuas are trained to do(only 2 questions you are allowed to ask) are playing you and guaranteed DO NOT have a legitimate service animal.


https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclop...nal-support-animal-under-false-pretenses.html


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclop...nal-support-animal-under-false-pretenses.html


I hate those who are taking advantages of ADA and faking their dogs as a service dog. 
But the question is who is going to catch them faking that? Can I stop next to police car and claim that riders is committing a crime? If I could, I would definitely do that.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I hate those who are taking advantages of ADA and faking their dogs as a service dog.
> But the question is who is going to catch them faking that? Can I stop next to police car and claim that riders is committing a crime? If I could, I would definitely do that.


No, you cancel the ride and call the police. The pax will be standing there waiting on another driver. Is a crap shoot which shows up 1st. But I guarantee if a 2nd driver shows up, I'm telling them the police are on the way, that I just canceled on this a**hole with fake service dogs. Have them cancel amd wait for the police. Same if a 3rd or 4th driver shows up. Everyone on the police report can sue for damages if deactivated because of this pax. The only way to get the pax info is by involving the police. Then its off to small claims court.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Dogs do not like bears (the feeling is mutual). They will bark and bark and bark at a bear. So, bear's advice is to be a bear, then the rider will have to cancel because his dogs will not get in your car. Unless they are hunting dogs, in which case you'll have to kill them.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> The ADA.
> 
> It's illegal to make someone with a service animal notify about the animal in advance. This is mostly to prevent pre-emptive discrimination. The only time it might be appropriate is if some sort of unusual accommodation might be necessary... for example, a person in a wheelchair might have to check on elevators being available.
> 
> If they're not making someone with a prosthetic limb, or wearing eyeglasses, or using a cane announce these pieces of equipment, you can't do it for a service animal (not to be confused with a therapy animal or emotional support animal).


Well that makes sense, I just couldn't Grok your idea. Don't think that can be discrimination when Everyone has to make advance reservations to go in though. You cannot just walk up and take a tour.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Dogs do not like bears (the feeling is mutual). They will bark and bark and bark at a bear. So, bear's advice is to be a bear, then the rider will have to cancel because his dogs will not get in your car. Unless they are hunting dogs, in which case you'll have to kill them.


and service ponies?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> No, you cancel the ride and call the police. The pax will be standing there waiting on another driver. Is a crap shoot which shows up 1st. But I guarantee if a 2nd driver shows up, I'm telling them the police are on the way, that I just canceled on this a**hole with fake service dogs. Have them cancel amd wait for the police. Same if a 3rd or 4th driver shows up. Everyone on the police report can sue for damages if deactivated because of this pax. The only way to get the pax info is by involving the police. Then its off to small claims court.


I don't think cancelling is a good idea that would give riders in Uber's favor. They still could claim you that you refuse to take service animals. Best thing is not to cancel. call police, riders will cancel and run away. He won't dare to claim Uber about drivers.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I don't think cancelling is a good idea that would give riders in Uber's favor. They still could claim you that you refuse to take service animals. Best thing is not to cancel. call police, riders will cancel and run away. He won't dare to claim Uber about drivers.


No, the dogs were fine... I canceled because the pax was naked. Let em prove me wrong


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JPaiva said:


> mo
> Eyeglasses, false limbs and canes dont bite, defecate in my car, tear up my leather and shed everywhere.
> Literally every person I know with a legitimate service animal is happy to provide the common courtesy of notifying everyone they have a service animal ahead of time. And if they are ever questioned, provide a level headed and respectable response. They are happy to brag about what the dog does. However, 100% of people I've encountered that try to be sneaky, dont tell you, or get bent about you questioning what their 2 chihuahuas are trained to do(only 2 questions you are allowed to ask) are playing you and guaranteed DO NOT have a legitimate service animal.
> 
> ...


Legit service animals won't do any of those things (except maybe shed).

Dash cam goes a long way towards not being deactivated for cancelling on fakes/"compromised" SAs, as do, surprisingly, the two questions.

A true SA won't go on your seats. It won't enter your car without the handler telling or signaling it to do so. It won't bite, or be at all aggressive or territorial. Nails are kept SHORT (as in barely there), and they defecate and urinate only on command unless sick or distressed (including if the handler hasn't given the command and they just CAN'T hold it anymore -- like on a long plane, train, or bus trip.

I've caught some fakes, and refused service, not because of the dogs themselves, but because if someone's going to scam that, they'll probably try something else to cheat me, as well. If they threaten to report, I make sure they know I have everything recorded, that faking a SA is a misdemeanor level crime in NJ, and that if they try it I WILL press charges on them for faking, and sue them for any money I lose while U/L "investigates", as well as punitive damages in Small Claims Court.

I've never been reported.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> and service ponies?


Those taste great!


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Legit service animals won't do any of those things (except maybe shed).
> 
> Dash cam goes a long way towards not being deactivated for cancelling on fakes/"compromised" SAs, as do, surprisingly, the two questions.
> 
> ...


PERFECT! And you are absolutely correct regarding how SA's act. Its not rocket science, although there are some pretty ignorant OPs driving (just look at some of the stupidity in this forum) If only all drivers would have the hutspa to not be intimidated by pax. Sadly most seem to just be willing to bend over and take it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JPaiva said:


> PERFECT! And you are absolutely correct regarding how SA's act. Its not rocket science, although there are some pretty ignorant OPs driving (just look at some of the stupidity in this forum) If only all drivers would have the hutspa to not be intimidated by pax. Sadly most seem to just be willing to bend over and take it.


Both of these companies are horrible with the way they treat drivers and riders alike, worse with drivers.

Too many people in this forum have it in their heads that U/L always side with riders. They don't. Drivers just have to know HOW to cover their own asses, is all. There are certain complaints they have to act upon in certain ways to protect themselves from having to shell out money in 7 or more figures. If you can show that you can protect YOURSELF from these complaints, it also protects the companies, and then they can be more amenable to your side of the story.

But too many drivers refuse to stand up for themselves. NJ has a $3,000 cap on Small Claims Judgements. Suing someone for actual damages due to their Slander and Defamation of Character, and making up the the remainder in Punitive Damages doesn't require a lawyer (in fact, SC court is specifically for those WITHOUT attorneys, and can result in a judge being more sympathetic to the person without one), can be completed relatively quickly (sometimes within a month), and costs all of $15 to file the initial Summons & Complaint. If you have a friend willing to help out and serve U/L with the Subpoena to U/L to get the pax's info, then you don't even have to pay for that.

Basically, 2 days worth of work (spread out over 3-4 times of doing the work), to get $3000..... but they whine, "it's not wooooorrrrrrth it!"

It's so much easier to rant here about how awful those bad ol' pax are, or how evil those mean ol' companies are and how helpless the driver is in all of it.

People need to shine up their spines.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> (just look at some of the stupidity in this forum) If only all drivers would have the hutspa.


Irony is so much fun. What is hutspa?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Irony is so much fun. What is hutspa?


Is the googles down? Dont have a dictionary? (waiting for the "whats a dictionary?") Damn this generation is lazy. Hutzpa- It means guts, balls, confidence, not being afraid to stand up for yourself or others in the face of b.s.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> Is the googles down? Dont have a dictionary? (waiting for the "whats a dictionary?") Damn this generation is lazy. Hutzpa- It means guts, balls, confidence, not being afraid to stand up for yourself or others in the face of b.s.


A dictionary might spell that Yiddish word as "chutzpah", but bear wouldn't know as bear cannot read :frown:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> Is the googles down? Dont have a dictionary? (waiting for the "whats a dictionary?") Damn this generation is lazy. Hutzpa- It means guts, balls, confidence, not being afraid to stand up for yourself or others in the face of b.s.


Chutzpah is the word to which you're referring. You went the Hooked on Phonics route.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Chutzpah is the word to which you're referring. You went the Hooked on Phonics route.


I suppose you should take it up with webster dictionary. You are using the less common spelling. Unlike many, I diligently research prior to posting here. However, some people still need to see it to believe it. So here's a screenshot.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> I suppose you should take it up with webster dictionary. You are using the less common spelling. Unlike many, I diligently research prior to posting here. However, some people still need to see it to believe it. So here's a screenshot.


Even that is a far cry from your original "hutspa."


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Even that is a far cry from your original "hutspa."


far cry? only difference is using an "s" instead of a "z". Thank you for allowing 1 letter difference in spelling to be worthy of your trolling. Must be a slow posting day on the forum to be so worthy.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> far cry? only difference is using an "s" instead of a "z". Thank you for allowing 1 letter difference in spelling to be worthy of your trolling. Must be a slow posting day on the forum to be so worthy.


It's more about your condescension toward others while your own command of language (punctuation, grammar, spelling) is mediocre. Glass houses.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> I suppose you should take it up with webster dictionary. You are using the less common spelling. Unlike many, I diligently research prior to posting here. However, some people still need to see it to believe it. So here's a screenshot.


Bear thinks you might have clicked on the "chutzpah" link from that page if you had diligently researched.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> It's more about your condescension toward others while your own command of language (punctuation, grammar, spelling) is mediocre. Glass houses.


sorry, I'm only a credentialed journalist that writes for broadcast, not print. Thank you again for taking your time to troll my post vs the 100's of more worthy options.



Monkeyman4394 said:


> It's more about your condescension toward others while your own command of language (punctuation, grammar, spelling) is mediocre. Glass houses.


or better yet let me speak millineal &#127951;⚠&#128242;&#127909;&#128511;⛵⛈&#128548;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> sorry, I'm only a credentialed journalist that writes for broadcast, not print. Thank you again for taking your time to troll my post vs the 100's of more worthy options.


You are definitely not that.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You are definitely not that.


Obviously not, 2 simulcast radio stations 300,000+ listener base and 8 newscasts a day... Must be a fake news journalist with 18 years experience.













Here's my degree . Circa 2002. I'm going to take an educated guess you don't have one?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> Obviously not, 2 simulcast radio stations 300,000+ listener base and 8 newscasts a day... Must be a fake news journalist with 18 years experience.
> View attachment 518434
> View attachment 518434
> Here's my degree . Circa 2002. I'm going to take an educated guess you don't have one?


Just my lowly Master's degree.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Just my lowly Master's degree.


ROFLMAO, sure.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> ROFLMAO, sure.


I'm a licensed school counselor. It requires an M. Ed..


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm a licensed school counselor. It requires an M. Ed..


ROFLMAO, sure. Those counseling skills obviously at work in this forum. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> ROFLMAO, sure. Those counseling skills obviously at work in this forum. Keep up the good work!


I will. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> or better yet let me speak millineal


"Millennial". That's according to bear's text to voice app. Bear cannot read :frown:

Edit: bear has just learned that MSU's mascot is the Boomer Bear. Also, their motto is "get out of my forest, whippersnappers!"


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

bone-aching-work said:


> Damn. I feel bad for him. It underscores the lesson we all learn the hard way: you can't afford to stop and have a conversation about why you're cancelling. You read a situation with your eyes as best you can, if there's a single observable red flag, hit the gas and cancel as soon as possible.
> 
> In regards to unwanted dog passengers, it might be worth it to invest in a little battery-operated ultra-high-frequency sound emitter.. something that will cause the dogs enough distress that the owner will be forced to cancel and leave your vehicle but won't be easily blamed on you, the driver.


I've been told that if you see a dog ANYWHERE NEAR the rider, drive away and cancel. Problem with that is, nasty rider with dog calls Uber and tells Uber you refused to pick them up and Uber fires you with no recourse. Uber tends to believe riders and DISbelieve drivers. Which is why I quit driving in March thanks to Covid, and am not planning on starting up again..


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

My only dog experience was pretty positive. She (college student) let me know while I was on my way. She had a big, clean blanket. She even asked, once I arrived, if I was sure it was okay. The dog was a little 50 pound pit mix—pretty and friendly, but not overly so; she hopped in, gave me a sniff, and relaxed. We talked a little about how sensitive dogs can be to a person’s homeostatic changes, and how much her dog helps her. I dropped them both off at the nature center for a hike. If she’d tipped (either she, really), it would have been perfect.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


FYI my neice has a serice dog and there are rules they have to follow

first clue that a person is a POS is when they tell you it is a certified service animal. service animals are not required to be "Certified"
online companies make money off this BS.

go to this site and print the info.



Redirecting…


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

My wife used to own and operate a book store.
We put a sign in the front window that "Dogs are welcome, children must be on leash."

Most people viewed it as a joke.
Some got insulted.

It gets hotter than the hinges of Hell here in the summer.
We had one regular who'd bring her blond lab in.
She'd sit behind the counter and watch us work .. we'd step over her if necessary, she didn't care.
Cool dog. Better behaved than most kids.

Told her master that "She (and you) are welcome here _any_ time."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Doowop said:


> why not be helpful instead of tossing out useless information?


That has never been attempted before in this forum. Could be risky.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I would not even stop if I saw big dogs. Cancel, and report that I cannot see the pax.


No need to report anything. Just csncel
Without a conversation. No explanation needed. But for heaven sakes. Don't discuss it with the passenger.


----------



## Sekogas (Oct 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


Next time cancel the pickup, you have allergies to dog dander. Bammmmm fight an ADA with an ADA.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Remember, any animal to which you object automatically becomes a "service" animal. The ADA does recognise only two types of fake service animal: dogs and one particular breed of small pony. Thus, you need not haul a "service owl" or "service copperhead".
> 
> That section of the ADA is written to encourage fraud. It has all of the thunder and lightning sound effects about fraud, but, they are just that: sound effects.
> 
> ...


Not if your "allergic" to dog dander. Fight one ADA with another, Uber reactivated me within minutes after I refused a "service animal" that I knew wasn't legit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sekogas said:


> Not if your "allergic" to dog dander.


https://www.ada.gov/reachingout/servicean.html
From the website:



> Allergies and fear of animals are generally not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people with service animals.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


Legally Bling &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a big towel that I put down for the dog to sit on. So I'm not really worried about claws, shedding, or poop. I like dogs anyway. I drove a lovely poodle named Emmy the other day. Sweet dog.


----------



## Jeremy Southerling (Aug 4, 2020)

Uber's new poilcy. Do it or be fired. We don't care about you or your vehicle. LOL


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

You can’t refuse a service animal in your own home, let alone an Uber.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

pateacher1326 said:


> You can't refuse a service animal in your own home


Since when?

Nobody's allowed in our house without our permission or a court order.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Since when?
> 
> Nobody's allowed in our house without our permission or a court order.


I agree, and about 3 months after Hurricane Irma I had this same argument with a person from FEMA and a deputy sheriff. FEMA rep insisted on entering my house for a FEMA inspection and I refused to let him in. He had no reason to come in and do an inspection as I was not requesting any assistance from FEMA. After turning him down multiple time, and the last time telling him to never step foot on my property again he showed up with a Deputy Sheriff. When I opened the door the FEMA gut shoved his leg into my door to keep me from closing it, I told the officer if he does not remove his leg I am going to shoot him for trying to break into my house and I already told him not to step foot on my property again.

In the end nobody got shot, the FEMA rep was issued a no trespass notice for my property, and no one including the multiple police that showed up ever came into my house.

I have nothing to hide, however it is the point, if you are not invited into my house you are not coming in unless you can produce a court order.


----------



## Jeremy Southerling (Aug 4, 2020)

pateacher1326 said:


> You can't refuse a service animal in your own home, let alone an Uber.


I can refuse any service animal from coming into my house. There is no crime for that.


----------



## McFlyHigh (Mar 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> You can not refuse a service dog. No matter what . Ever if its barking throwing up shitting pissing clawing scratching your paint . There claws can really damage paint !
> Ok now If you show up and say ow i am very tired i thought i could take this trip i am very sorry.
> Call support tell them i am sorry i thought i could do one more trip i really need to rest.
> Do not mention service animals . Just say your so tired. Make uber cancel this ride for you instead of doing it yourself.
> ...


Service dogs don't act like that. I've given 3000 rides and have only had perhaps a dozen trips with animals. You just have to treat pickups with animals as part of the job. They are far and few in between.

Every rider I've had whether service or just a pet have been very nice.

Most riders either had their animal in a carrier or if it was a small dog they held them in their lap.

Most passengers who had a larger dog also brought with them a blanket or towel. Although the towel typically had hair on it and I had to lint roller the back seats regardless.

I now carry a black flat bed sheet in my trunk. I can use it to cover nearly the entire back seat and floor.

You can get a cheap flat bed sheet for $20 and just keep it in your car if needed.

In 3000 rides I've never had an animal with bad behavior. Service animals especially are highly trained to behave.

Considering the minuscule fraction of rides that come up with animals you just take the ride and deal with the cleaning of hair with a lint roller. Not worth being deactivated over something that happens maybe 1 in 50 or more rides. If that.

I have a WAY bigger issue with parents not having a car seat for their small child. I won't take a child that doesn't meet the state laws for height or age under any situation unless the parent has a car seat or booster.

So many passengers with little kids will claim "but other drivers always let me". I politely explain I can't do it. It's against the law, it's against Uber's policy. I have to as an Uber driver abide by the laws where I drive. My insurance requires it as well. I apologize and let them know they can book either a Uber with Car Seat option or if there aren't any available a taxi. Taxis are allowed in my area to bypass those laws.

Only thing that sucks is Uber does not pay a cancel fee.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Did you say no cancel fee for zero car seat ? Yes you will get paid this fee.
Its been a few from the last time i done a uber . I used wait 5 after i drove off click whatever and note no car seat collect the whopping 3.75

Only thing that sucks is Uber does not pay a cancel fee.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

If you see an animal when pulling up IMMEDIATELY cancel and select no mask. This is your solution and it will work every time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

crowuber said:


> you see an animal when pulling up IMMEDIATELY cancel and select no mask.


deactivation coming soon to a driver near you.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> deactivation coming soon to a driver near you.


If I had a banana every time someone said I'd be canned....I'd have about 5000 free bananas and I'd throw them right @ Rakos


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Driver was new and naïve ... Not driving long enough to know how to shuffle...

I'm just shy of 6700 rides, I have had maybe 15-20 dogs, just carry a lint roller ... Snot faced kids cause more damage then dogs


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up an EX Uber driver last night, said his 5th trip on Uber he pulled up and his PAX had two very large "Service Dogs" He told the PAX sorry can't take those two big dogs especially on my leather seats. PAX said you have to I'm legally bling and they are my "Service Dogs". Guy says sorry and drove off.
> 
> Took all of 10 minutes for his app to shut down. Fired on the spot. Said Uber sent a message about service animals and refused to contact him regarding the situation. Said he went to a Uber hub and after waiting nearly 2 hours he was told to leave and not come back. No discussion about the events at all.
> 
> ...


Not surprised.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

crowuber said:


> If I had a banana every time someone said I'd be canned..


you know what they say about playing with fire. Eventually you get burned. And then you'll be here with a story that doesn't jive to what you have posted prior to that. Um, ooopsie?


----------

